# Growing GPT UFS partition



## toml (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello,

I'am trying to expand my 3TB volume to 4TB using growfs,
but I get the error: *growfs: we are not growing (732421623->439691255)*

What I do/did:


```
I expanded the volume on the raid-controller

# gpart show da1
  (showed that it was corrupt)
# gpart recover da1
# gpart resize -i 1 da1
# gpart show da1
=>        34  7812497341  da1  GPT  (3.7T)
          34  7812497341    1  freebsd-ufs  (3.7T)
# growfs /dev/da1p1
growfs: we are not growing (732421623->439691255)
```

Thought that was it, but apparently not :\

Does somebody know what I am doing wrong?
I'am using FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE


----------



## toml (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, the original filesystem was created with

```
newfs -UJ /dev/da1p1
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd guess growfs(8) is still limited to 2TB filesystem.

http://www.freebsd.org/projects/bigdisk/index.html

I took a look at commit logs for /usr/src/sbin/growfs/growfs.c, I didn't see anything that said that the support for larger than 2TB filesystem was fixed.


----------



## toml (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there any other way that I can expand my filesystem? without the need to reformat?


----------

